# Another Drowning on the Ark?



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

The body was pulled from the river near the Wellsville bridge, this is about 5 miles downstream of the Salida playpark. It was a 60 year old man from Saguache, and the authorities said he had a pfd and helmet on. Only thing I can think is maybe he dumped in Bear Creek and had a heart attack. Drowning seems unlikely in that stretch at these flows. Regardless, condolences.


----------



## Captain (Sep 8, 2013)

Drowning doesn't seem likely at 1800 cfs, Lmyers? That seems awfully speculative. Alot can happen in five miles with that amount of water, but I think its best to not make any assumptions until the facts are revealed.

Regardless, another sad story for the year, condolences to the family.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

I've put a lot of first timers on that stretch and spent a lot of time swimming it when first learning, its pretty friendly. Your right though, best not to speculate. I'm sure the details will come out in due time.


----------

